# Egyptian Air Defense Command



## BLACKEAGLE

The Egyptian Air Defense Command or EADC (Arabic: &#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#8206;, Quwwat Al-Difa' Al-Jawwi), is Egypt's military command responsible for air defense, part of the Military of Egypt. Egypt patterned its Air Defense Force (ADF) after the Soviet Air Defence Forces, which integrated all its air defense capabilities &#8211; antiaircraft guns, rocket and missile units, interceptor planes, and radar and warning installations. The Commander in Chief is Mjr. General Abdul Meniem Al-Toras. It consists of 30,000 officers & soldiers plus 40,000 conscripts.

*History*

After most of the country's aircraft was destroyed on ground by Israel during the Six-Day War in 1967, the military placed responsibility for air defense under one commander, the results of which proved positive by the air defense's performance in the 1973 Yom Kippur War.

*Weaponry*

It is undergoing extensive modernization with bugdetary constraints being the only hindrance to what was once dubbed by Israeli air force generals during the 1973 Ramadan (Yom Kippur) war as "the most extensive and sophisticated air-defense system in the world after the one defending the U.S.S.R...". Currently, it is believed to possess the following weaponry:
Modern low, medium and high altitude SAMs of American, French, Russian design or local license built, including:

*Regional Air Defense Missile Systems
*

*Regional/Strategic Perimeter level SAM*

*1- Indigenous Tayer el-Sabah (Morning Bird) (reverse-engineered and modernized SA-2 Guideline S-75 Dvina missile: 40 Batteries (6 single units per Battery, 2 reloads each)(Medium/High Altitude, Long Range SAM)
*











*2- MIM-104(PAC-3) missile: 4 Batteries (4 Stationary (towed) units per Battery, 16 missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each)
*







*3- Modernized MIM-23 HAWK "Improved HAWK" missile: 18 Batteries (6 SP units per Battery, 3 missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each) (Medium/High Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
*




[/IMG]





*4- Modernized SA-3 2M Pechora missile: 43 Batteries (each with 2 Stationary units, 4 missiles per Stationary unit plus 1 reload each) (Low/Medium Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
*





*5- 9K37 Buk missile: 10 batteries purchased in 2005
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Army Corps/Division level SAM*


*1- Modernized SA-3 2M Pechora missile: 10 Batteries (6 SP units per Battery, 2 missiles per S/P unit plus 1 reload per unit) (Low/Medium Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
*








































*2- Modernized SA-6 Gainful missile: 14 Batteries (6 SP units per Battery, 3 missiles per unit plus 1 reload each)(Low/Medium Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
*







*3- SA-15 Gauntlet missile : 16 firing units
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Field Point Defense Surface to Air Systems
*

*Army Corps and Division level SAM
*
*- Ground-launched AIM-120 AMRAAM "SLAMRAAM" missile on Humvee: 9 Batteries (4 sp units per battery, 4 Missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each) with ANQ-TPS 67 radar (SP Medium Altitude, Medium/Long Range SAM)
*







*Brigade and Battalion level SAM
*
1- Skyguard "Amoun" anti-aircraft system Aspide 2000 missile: 40 Batteries " 18 battalion + 4 batteries for training " (2 4-cell Aspide missile launchers and 2 Oerlikon GDF-005 twin 35mm guns with one Skyguard Fire Control System per battery).










2- Modernized Crotale NG missile: 16 Batteries (9 units per Battery, 4 Missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each)(SP Low/Medium Altitude, Short Range SAM)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

3- MIM-72/M48 Chaparral low-altitude SAM AIM-9 "Sidewinder": 86 SP units (4 Missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each)(SP Low Altitude, Short Range SAM)














*4- AN/TWQ-1 Avenger : 75 Batteries ( 4/8 ready-to-fire FIM-92 Stinger missiles + .50 caliber machine gun with an electronic trigger that can be fired from both the Remote Control Unit (RCU) located in the drivers cab, and from the handstation located in the Avenger turret )( provides mobile, short-range air defense protection for ground units against cruise missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, low-flying fixed-wing aircraft, and helicopters )
*










*By the end of 2008, all missile, radar, command and control systems are to be linked into a complex multi-level, national computerized early-waring air defense command via modified EC-130H Hercules (modified to AWACS-like specifications) transport aircraft, EW AWACS "Grumman" E-2C Hawkeye 2000, EW ECM Beechcraft 1900 ELINT, reconnaissance UAV and underground sheltered-reinforced fiber-optic network.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*5- SA-9 forward area mobile short range quadruple short range SP SAM (20)*

*6- M163 A2 - self-propelled sextuple 20 mm chain gun system on M113 carrier (108)
*





*7- Nile 23 Upgraded version of the ZU-23-2 twin 23 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft guns radar guided (148) with Sakr Eye SAM 2X2 on M113)
*






8- Sinai 23 Upgraded version of the ZU-23-2 twin 23 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft guns radar guided with Stinger SAM (3X2) (72) on M113)






9- ZSU-23-4 self-propelled quadruple 23 mm anti-aircraft gun system with upgraded radar guidance (218)


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

10- Upgraded ZSU-57-2 self-propelled twin 57 mm anti-aircraft gun system with radar guidance (40)






*Towed*

1- ZPU-2 twin 14.5 mm stationary or towed AA gun system (250)



2- ZPU-4 quadruple 14.5 mm stationary or towed AA gun system (200)






3- M167 A3- towed sextuple 20 mm chain gun system (72)






4- ZU-23-2 upgraded twin 23 mm stationary or towed radar guided AA gun system (Manufactered locally) (650)






5- Amoun stationary/towed 35 mm twin radar guided AA guns (72)











6- M1939 37 mm anti-aircraft guns with upgraded radar guidance (700)

7- S-60 57 mm anti-aircraft guns with upgraded radar guidance (600)

8- M1939 85 mm anti-aircraft guns with upgraded radar guidance (400)

9- KS-19 100 mm anti-aircraft guns with upgraded radar guidance (200)

10- KS-30 130 mm anti-aircraft guns with upgraded radar guidance (120)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

BLACKEAGLE...could you provide more detail information on ayer el-Sabah reversed engineered SA-2 regarding the [new] Radar System it is using.


----------



## mosu

brother can you post pictures of aircrafts of Egyptian airforce


----------



## Mosamania

laghari said:


> brother can you post pictures of aircrafts of Egyptian airforce



THere is already a sticky thread regarding Egyptian military photos.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well looks good why pakistan have few anti aircraft systems


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE - I can't understand why you'd post on & on about every country from one stretch of the Arab world to the other without even giving a passing glance to Pakistan's Military Structure, Achievements etc. - You break my heart akhi with this intrinsic penchant of yours of treating us like the '*other*' !



Why waste time talking about Pakistan military achievement when he knows that when it comes to military Pakistan is one of the strongest  .. Of all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Why waste time talking about Pakistan military achievement when he knows that when it comes to military Pakistan is one of the strongest  .. Of all



Very diplomatic....good one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Pakistan&#39;s best female in Pakistan Air Force on CNN (pakistani in kuwait) [url]www.pakinkuwait.com - YouTube[/url]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shazhina

egypt is such fascinating place, old civilization and all that. better before or after islam, i am not sure.....


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------

